# Dove Windows 2000 PLUS Series



## MK8570 (Aug 26, 2009)

We are planning to replace around 10 windows with Dove 2000 PLUS Series windows. 

I had a contractor quote for $475 installed. Does this sound reasonable ?


----------



## Qwindow&doorA (Aug 26, 2009)

Is the $475 quote just for the installation, or for the (10) windows, installation included?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

This is a DIY chatroom, therefore questions regarding contractors' prices are not welcome. If you choose to install the windows yourself and need advice, you're at the right place.


----------

